# Medical treatment in Dubai



## fischerj72 (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm considering taking a position in Dubai, but my wife is under the care of a pain management doctor and a phychiatrist, and she is concerned that if I take the position and we move, she won't be able to find doctors in Dubai that will prescribe narcotic pain medications and anti-depressant medications.

I have read that such medications are available but restricted. Does anyone have any information on such things? I would really like to take this position.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

The first thing you would need to find out is if she would be covered by your employer's medical insurance otherwise it could prove very expensive. Certainly I know people who have been under psychiatrists and on anti depressants, but not knowing what sort of pain medication she is on, it's a little difficult to comment.


----------



## fischerj72 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was guessing that her medication might change. As long as a psychiatrist and a pain management doctor are available, I think we'll be alright.

Thanks for the advice about the medical insurance. I'll have to ask about that the next time I talk to the recruiter.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

fischerj72 said:


> I'm considering taking a position in Dubai, but my wife is under the care of a pain management doctor and a phychiatrist, and she is concerned that if I take the position and we move, she won't be able to find doctors in Dubai that will prescribe narcotic pain medications and anti-depressant medications.
> 
> I have read that such medications are available but restricted. Does anyone have any information on such things? I would really like to take this position.


Providing you are covered with medical insurance, and there is a need for the drugs the doctors will prescribe it and provide a certificate.


----------



## s&s (Apr 9, 2012)

Anti depressants are definitely available and I know of a pain management doctor in the Dubai marina. He is from Ireland. Can pm you the name of the establishment if you want. Don't think I allowed to do it on here.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

fischerj72 said:


> I was guessing that her medication might change. As long as a psychiatrist and a pain management doctor are available, I think we'll be alright.
> 
> Thanks for the advice about the medical insurance. I'll have to ask about that the next time I talk to the recruiter.



You will need to ensure that the medical cover provided by the new employer is a MHD (medical history disregarded) plan or you/your wife will not be covered for treatment for pre-existing conditions. Get this in writing from the employer, as the recruiter is not likely to have the faintest idea about this.

You are likely to have to pay for the medications and some will be quite expensive, although most of what anyone ever needs is available here. For teh pain management, bear in mind that codeine is banned. A restricted drug is one that has to be prescribed by an authorised GP and most decent ones have the appropriate licences.


----------



## fischerj72 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thank you all for the help. I feel a little better about taking the job, I'll just need more details about the health insuance coverage.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Without wishing to seem unduly negative, I would strongly recommend that you seriously consider not taking the job if your wife's needs are not covered because paying for this yourself will prove hugely expensive.

Without wishing to contradict Elphaba, who is very knowledgeable, it is not strictly true that codeine is banned. I was prescribed a codeine based drug following disc surgery. Ironically it is a product that is available over the counter in the UK.

Also, even if a medical policy is MHD, you need to check the clauses to make sure that it does cover what the medications required by your wife as some have certain exclusion clauses. The other thing to bear in mind is that companies may change their insurers and even the terms of their policies when they renew. For example, my company covered wellness until this year. Now we don't get, for example, vaccinations and pap smears.


----------



## fischerj72 (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks,

That sounds like a reasonable precaution. My next step will be to contact the recruiter and inquire as to the exact nature of the medical insurance provided. If it won't cover her (or won't apply for 6 months, etc) that might be a deal breaker.

I appreciate the advice.


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

fischerj72 said:


> Thanks,
> 
> That sounds like a reasonable precaution. My next step will be to contact the recruiter and inquire as to the exact nature of the medical insurance provided. If it won't cover her (or won't apply for 6 months, etc) that might be a deal breaker.
> 
> I appreciate the advice.


If it does cover her, get it in writting IN your contract. DON'T trust them or their word.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

CDN2012 said:


> If it does cover her, get it in writting IN your contract. DON'T trust them or their word.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Good idea. 

Ask them for a copy of the terms and conditions of their policy and a list of the exclusions. As I said before, just bear in mind that companies review their policies every year and what is valid one year may not be applicable the next. 

Hope we are not being negative, it's just that you really need to be aware of the pros and, more importantly, the possible cons in cases such as this.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> Good idea.
> 
> Ask them for a copy of the terms and conditions of their policy and a list of the exclusions. As I said before, just bear in mind that companies review their policies every year and what is valid one year may not be applicable the next.
> 
> Hope we are not being negative, it's just that you really need to be aware of the pros and, more importantly, the possible cons in cases such as this.


I work in HR and we would never out the term of the health benefits in the contract (no company ever would) agree with BeouGirl, the policy can and will likely change from year to year. 

Companies will assess the premiums and look at making changes, also some insurance companies will say to the company that they will not offer the same policy the following year if it has not been cost viable for them. Hence companies making changes, the typical change will likely be increase in excess charges. What is important that you ensure things like existing illnesses are covered as well as chronic conditions. If they are not, stay where you are... Don't come here if you don't have the right health cover.


----------

